# How do you make labels the correct size



## donwatson (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi All,
I want to print a label and wrap it around a Sierra tube.
As far as I can work it out the label will need to be 2.204" x 1.293" (56 x 33mm)
This is the label I want. Thanks for looking


----------



## lorbay (Jun 20, 2014)

Drag the picture into Word and you can do all the sizing you want there.
Lin


----------



## donwatson (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Lin I will try that

take care
Don W


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 20, 2014)

If you use avery labels, avery has a free software called design pro that allows you scale the picture.  Its not obvious and is located on the lower bar of the screen.  I typically crop the image to the correct dimensions using my photo editing tool and then insert that image using the avery software. That assures that I am maintaining the correct width and height ratio.  You can do that with word as well.


----------



## leslie hines (Jun 20, 2014)

Very intresting


----------



## donwatson (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Cody, I will have a look at that method as well

take care
Don W
PS @Lin I have had a look at your method but I only have Wordpad on this machine, will that work ?


----------



## plano_harry (Jun 21, 2014)

Give yourself a slight overlap seam.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 21, 2014)

I am not familiar with wordpad but if you can insert a picture with it I am sure it will work.

Lin.


----------



## Rick_G (Jun 21, 2014)

You could also use gimp a free photo editing software package Download GIMP 2.8.10

With that photo there should be no problem resizing a small amount larger than you want and then cutting to the exact size. 

For that one I would be tempted to paint the tube the color of the background and then remove the background color in the picture and print it on a decal with clear background.


----------



## donwatson (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks guys for all these tips.
I surely should find some method that suits a newbie like me.

take care
Don W
@Rick are these waterslide decals ?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jun 22, 2014)

I've never used wordpad so I do not know if that will work.  I find the avery design pro easiest once the image has been cropped.  The draw back to the design pro is that it will not maintain the width to height ratio automaticcally.  I insert the image and than adjust the height and width to the dimensions that I need.


----------



## ottotroll (Jun 22, 2014)

You could just email the art to someone who uses Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator professionally (like me, lol), give them the measurements of what you want, and wait a couple of days and receive it back!
Honestly, I have been in Printing Prepress for almost 31 years, and it would not be a problem - when you print from a jpeg or bmp, the edges will always look a bit fuzzy (due to resolution). It needs to be 're-arted" in Illustrator, and changed to vector based artwork - I could do it for you, and save out as a pdf - just send me the highest resolution image you have, or a link to the company's websit, and I will see if I can find something better there - 
Thank,
Richard


----------



## donwatson (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the offer Richard PM sent.

take care
Don W


----------



## donwatson (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I had some success this morning and I will post pics later (NPNH)
I have a picture around a Sierra tube and I only need a few adjustments to make it perfect.
However a major problem seems to be the size on the image, its looks very,very small.
What I would like to know is the clear cast going to magnify the image and make it easier to read ?
Sorry for all these stupid questions, I feel you guys have helped me enormously and I am becoming a bit of a pest.

take care
Don W


----------

